# e2fsck suddenly missing

## dikaiosune

Hey all, I'm a bit new to posting here, so please excuse me if this is the wrong forum (if it is, a suggestion of where to post would be helpful).

I have a desktop which is currently acting as a media center/server, and was behaving quite well until I rebooted this morning to find that all of a sudden it can no longer check the file system. I don't have access to the machine right now, but the error message was basically this:

/etc/init.d/checkroot: cannot find fsck

The / partition is formatted ext3. I booted from a LiveCD and ran e2fsck -fvc, which showed no bad sectors or filesystem errors. I re-emerged e2fsprogs-libs in a livecd chroot, to no avail. I did a couple of updates to portage last night (installed openvpn along with a couple of dependencies), but I'm completely clueless as to what caused this change.

Can anyone point me in the right direction to getting this box back up and running? I'd really appreciate the help. Thanks!

----------

## platojones

You should also emerge e2fsprogs...the e2fsprogs-libs just contains the libraries used by e2fsck...as far as what made it disappear in the first place...if you don't suspect it lost to file corruption of some sort, you may have a look at /var/log/emerge.log, and see if you unmerged it somehow.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dikaiosune,

Welcome to the Forums.

There is a e2fsprogs update in portage for the past few months. What version of e2fsprogs do you have ?

It sounds like you have half an update.

----------

## dikaiosune

Hey guys, thanks for the help. When I was upgrading e2fsprogs-libs, I read about the blocking packages com_err and ss. Someone wrote about the packages being integrated into e2fsprogs-libs, and so i assumed that e2fsprogs (another package which was blocking the install) was also integrated into the new packages, -libs. Stupid. So, I didn't re-emerge e2fsprogs thinking that the binaries were now provided by the other package.

Bleh. Should probably pay more attention. Anyways, thanks a ton for the help.

----------

## uber.grog

I've got the exact same problem, but when I emerge sys-fs/e2fsprogs I get the message "Not building fsck wrapper" & I of course still don't get fsck. This old bug (105304) is related & marked fixed, but I don't see a fix in there that I can relate to. I have no '-userland_GNU' or 'USE_EXPAND" in my /etc/make.conf.

Any help much appreciated. TX

----------

## uber.grog

 *uber.grog wrote:*   

> I've got the exact same problem, but when I emerge sys-fs/e2fsprogs I get the message "Not building fsck wrapper" & I of course still don't get fsck. This old bug (105304) is related & marked fixed, but I don't see a fix in there that I can relate to. I have no '-userland_GNU' or 'USE_EXPAND" in my /etc/make.conf.

 

More to just to keep this thread active until someone pops in with a suggestion  :Smile: , to circumvent this problem all I did was manually create a symlink fsck -> e2fsck (that's seems what all the other fsck tools point back to anyway). That'll be ok until the next time that e2fsprogs gets re-merged for some reason. Then I suspect it'll get blown away. tx

----------

